# Mail daemon problem



## heximal (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello.

Recently I had a problem with my server (described here) after an improper ports update. After restoring the Apache daemon and all related stuff I've discovered that there is no mail daemon running. I assume it's been also damaged during that ports update. Can you give me the direction please on how can I restore it?

I tried to launch manually:

```
cd /etc/mail
make start
```
and got the message:

```
Starting: sendmail-outboundexim abandoned: unknown, malformed, or incomplete option -L
 sendmail-clientmqueueexim abandoned: unknown, malformed, or incomplete option -L
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2013)

Start it properly, `# service exim start`


----------



## heximal (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks, something defin*i*tely has launched. What's my next step? I'd like to restore POP3 - `sockstat` is not showing anything listening on port 110 at the moment.


----------

